# lipless cranks



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

I am trying to become a more versatile bass fisherman. Last year I "mastered" the senko..if you want to call it that. The darn things just about catch the fish for you. This year my sights are on the lipless crank.

I was reading in some of the forums about lipless cranks being good for early season. So my questions are these.
1. What is your favorite lipless crank?
2. What kind of setup/rod/line do you need?
3. What conditions are best? Temp,clarity,season etc.
4. How do you fish it?

I know some of you are lipless crank addicts. Please weigh in and let me know why there seems to be so much hype over this bait.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

It's a search bait. You have to cast and cast til your arm falls off. If you aren't that type of fisherman then I don't think you'll like it. You pretty much throw it anywhere and everywhere. There's no way to fish it wrong and it works all year long. If I have to fish open water or a lake with no visible cover, I pull out a trap.

1. My favorite is the Lucky Craft versions
2. I throw mine on a 7' H rod with burner reel and 15# copoly
3. Anytime is good. In clearer waters though you might want a silent model as fish gets spooked easier but I've caught them with the rattle versions in clear water.
4. I like to throw mine and burn it in then switch it up if I don't get bit. My second way to fish it is fishing it with a yo-yo action. Pretty self explanatory but you just yo-yo it. You can soft yo-yo or rip it hard yo-yo. You can also throw it into laydowns(not highly recommended) and into brush and grass and rip it out or bang it along such structure.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I like the Strike King Red Eye Shad and the Xcalibur rattle baits. 1/2 oz for the most part...occasionally ill fish the other sizes. I like a 7' mh rod and 15# fluorocarbon. The reel is a personal preference kinda deal. Can't go wrong with middle of the road 6.3:1. I tend to fish them too fast so sometimes I'll throw it on a lower gear ratio reel. As far as where and how to fish them, the best place to start is wherever you see some vegetation. Early in the year over top of weed beds before they really start to grow is probably most common. Experiment with retrieves...the fish will answer that question for you. Good luck. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

all the stuff mentioned is good, normal crankbait rods are perfectly fine to use. the spring time is awesome for them. lucky crafts are awesome but if you dont want to spend that kind of money, spro makes a great one that has the oval split ring, gamakatsu hooks and great colors and it runs around $7. the bill lewis classic trap is popular but be prepared to change the hooks, those stainless hooks are junk. 

in the early spring, alot of people think you have to fish with extreme slow presentation and tiny baits, a trap being burned or yo-yoed will get you alot of reaction strikes in cold water.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I..Just got a rattlin' rapala in blue shad color. it is the smallest size because i am trying to match the size of shad that run in the ohio erie canal. Now, i just heard of something called yo-yoing' so how do i do that yo yo thing?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> I..Just got a rattlin' rapala in blue shad color. it is the smallest size because i am trying to match the size of shad that run in the ohio erie canal. Now, i just heard of something called yo-yoing' so how do i do that yo yo thing?


Cast it out and let it sink to your desired depth and then lift and drop,lift and drop,etc,etc,etc. I always reel in the slack line on the drop as well. Likw posted before you can rip it up hard or soft and you can vary the drop time as well. Just play around with it until they tell you how they want it.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It seems like we'll never steelhead fish again with the high muddy water and more rain on the way. Happened to think of some of the best bass days last year-took the sting out.

I don't just use the lipless rattlin' rapalas, but the X-rap, original, Shad-Rap, and Countdown. I think that using one lure limits your opportunities, though I have read articles where bass pros recommend not changing lures too frequently. But you know how it is, you use the same thing for 1/2 hour and don't get a hit. You switch up and get a strike on the 1st cast. I use a 7-ft rod with 6 Lb mono.

First, I let all of my lures (with the exception of the floaters to) touch bottom. I start off in the very shallow riffle area, throw out and let drift the original or jointed rapalas in a size F7. After working that area for awhile, I move further back, more towards the head of the pool. This seems to be the best place to use the rattlin-rapalas, 2-3 feet of water. I vary my action with each cast until I get a strike. One of my favorite techniques is to cast across stream to the opposite bank at a 90 degree angle, or 45 degrees upstream, let it sink, and start a very slow retrieve, and constantly wiggling the rod. This works well for steelhead too.

Deeper in the pool I like to use the Shad-Raps and Countdowns. It seems that the bass have more of a tendency to "blast" the Shad-Raps than the Countdowns. X-Raps (size 08) seem to work well in any water but I have had the best luck when 2/3-3/4 back in the pool, casting upstream directly, or at some angle less than 45 degrees and ripping, letting it sit, and ripping again. As you approach the tailout and next set of riffles, reverse the above sequence when starting off in the pool. I.e., use the rattlin' rapalas and then the floaters for shallower riffle areas.

I like the mid-summer clear water best, when the water temperature is 80+ degrees and flowing about 50 cu ft/sec.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

There are a lot of good baits out there. The Strike Kings have decent noise and action, but the finish is very weak. I guess that is what you get for a $5 lure.

The Spro Aruku shad is good for the price. Yo-Zuri makes good stuff too. The LC LV series is excellent too. Pick your poison...

Early spring I typically just burn them. I'll rip them through weeds/grass in the summer. In fall, I'll target the schooled fish by burning them again.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Yo-Zuri makes good stuff too. The LC LV series is excellent too. Pick your poison...


Hey Toku, Can you recommend 2-3 Yo-Zuri that you like; model, size, color, etc? I was looking at a few of these and they look like killers.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks for all the great tips. I have a strike king, some rattle traps, and some rapala versions. I guess its time to just go casting. i will report back if i have any success. thanks again.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

In cold water, I would fish it like an old sonar/vibe/silver buddy. Short casts, Let it pendulum down, then hop it just enough to feel it wiggle back down. Maintain the feel the whole way. If you don't feel the fall, set the hook --Tim.......................................................................................................................


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

RiverDoc said:


> Hey Toku, Can you recommend 2-3 Yo-Zuri that you like; model, size, color, etc? I was looking at a few of these and they look like killers.


Not Toku but try the Yo-Zuri Hardcore Drum if you can find them. They only come in one size (2 3/4"...5/8oz.).
Color isn't a huge deal, get a couple that are flashy and a few that are bright.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Cull'in said:


> Not Toku but try the Yo-Zuri Hardcore Drum if you can find them. They only come in one size (2 3/4"...5/8oz.).
> Color isn't a huge deal, get a couple that are flashy and a few that are bright.


Cull'in, Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Cull'in said:


> Not Toku but try the Yo-Zuri Hardcore Drum if you can find them. They only come in one size (2 3/4"...5/8oz.).
> Color isn't a huge deal, get a couple that are flashy and a few that are bright.


Yup! The Rattli'n Vibes are nice too.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

collegekid said:


> I am trying to become a more versatile bass fisherman. Last year I "mastered" the senko..if you want to call it that. The darn things just about catch the fish for you. This year my sights are on the lipless crank.


You have gotten some excellent advice on your post/question. I have nothing to add. Other than, these men have given you some great free advice!


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

RiverDoc said:


> Hey Toku, Can you recommend 2-3 Yo-Zuri that you like; model, size, color, etc? I was looking at a few of these and they look like killers.


[YOUTUBE]AEynhtkGkDk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

BPS Rattle Shads are pretty nice lipless cranks also.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Can't catch anything on them!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

WoodenShips said:


> Can't catch anything on them!


Well, go where the fish are!--Tim................................................................................................................................


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow said:


> View attachment 42459
> 
> 
> Well, go where the fish are!--Tim................................................................................................................................




Good for you spring is coming up. 

Just chuck it out there and burn it back! Guarantee you catch one.


----------

